# Running CM7 Gingerbread, How do I get cityID to work?



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

Running CM7 gingerbread. How do I get cityid working? Cityid not callercityid. The cityid app that comes with the device.


----------



## Quantas (Jun 30, 2011)

I know that the app is not on the market, I'm pretty sure you need to use a Sense based ROM for it to actually work...


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yah I tried pulling it from the dump but it wont install.


----------



## Quantas (Jun 30, 2011)

yeah, it probably needs something from the Verizon framework or the Sense framework to work, just like MyVerizon and NFL Mobile....


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

Dame it. I loved that app. I didnt even have to pay the $1.99 a month.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

There's a similar free app out there that is no longer made that you can find. The cityid people have a sham patent and threatened to sue the creator. It's called city caller id. I know it was posted a while ago on xda under the thunderbolt apps forums.


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yah I have used that. Not as good as the city id. I wish I was the dev on that app. I would tell cityid to bring it on. Its a shame that the little devs get bullied.


----------



## wxjunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

Props to devs everywhere, but that app should be just that -- an app. Not a monthly fee. It reads the area code and prefix and looks it up on the Web. Big whoop.


----------



## theBonVoyage (Oct 10, 2011)

"wxjunkie said:


> Props to devs everywhere, but that app should be just that -- an app. Not a monthly fee. It reads the area code and prefix and looks it up on the Web. Big whoop.


Dear god I couldn't agree more...nice for a first post, huh?


----------

